# Need Help Selecting Speakers



## jocanon (Oct 30, 2015)

I am looking for some help picking out speakers. I just bought a new Yamaha RX-V677 receiver. I have an entire 5.1 set of Onkyo speakers, but they are very old and very cheap (Radio Shack special 10 years ago). My plan is to eventually replace all the old speakers and get good quality 7.2 speakers to go with my new Yamaha receiver.

So I am looking for recommendations as to what speakers I should replace first in order to get the most bang for my buck on about a $200 - $300 budget currently. I will keep using the old Onkyo speakers for the rest until I get more funds (which could be a while). Obviously the satellite speakers will be the last to be replaced.

Any recommendations?

Thanks,
Jeremy

P.S. I am not adverse to any venue of purchase. I am thinking I will get my best deal getting last year's, or prior, model on eBay or Amazon, but if that's not the case, I am not adverse to buying new either. At the end of the day, I only care about getting the best sound possible on my budget with my Receiver, I don't mind if that is with new or used speakers. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

You'll need to buy something used. I'm sorry, but your max budget of $300 isn't even enough for two subs, let alone 7 other speakers. The best bang-for-the-buck speakers I know of are the Chane A1rx at $150 _each_. The cheapest sub that will give you a quality HT experience (useful output to 20Hz) is the SVS PB1000 for $450 on sale.

Hopefully someone more experienced will have a better suggestion! :R


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Step 1: Pioneer Andrew Jones speakers are well-rated. A pair of SP-BS22-LR bookshelf speakers will set you back $127, shipped. Add $97 for the matching CC speaker. (Total: $224)

Step 2: Add a good-quality sub. Consider spending ~$500 for something like the SVS PB-1000. (The RBH I-12 is a relative newcomer that's generating good buzz. It can reportedly be had for under $500.)

Step 3: Add another pair of SP-BS22-LRs for surround duty.

Step 4: Add another pair of SP-BS22-LRs for rear-surround duty.

Step 5: Add another PB-1000 (or I-12).


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

eljay said:


> Step 2: Add a good-quality sub. Consider spending ~$500 for something like the SVS PB-1000. (The RBH I-12 is a relative newcomer that's generating good buzz. It can reportedly be had for under $500.)
> .
> .
> Step 5: Add another PB-1000 (or I-12).


^ +1 
You won't regret spending more on a good sub up front, because a _sub_standard sub (haha) will surely disappoint and you'll wind up with buyer's remorse. Also, like eljay recommends, better to wait and add a second quality sub as budget allows. Just another of my 5¢ worth.


----------



## jocanon (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks guys. That's perfect exactly what I needed, a step by step plan since I won't have all the money right away. I am not where I can check those out yet...are they book shelf speakers? If buget allows, not sacrificing quality, I am thinking speaker towers would work out best in my room, versus book shelf speakers.


----------



## jocanon (Oct 30, 2015)

So I was able to see the Pioneer speakers. The look nice. I am not dead set against bookshelf speakers. Let me explain my thought process, and tell me your opinion...I wanted to get the speakers out away from the side wall because I read that is how to get the best sound stage, but I don't really want speaker stands because they will be more money, and I have little kids that I think would knock them over. They may knock over speaker towers too, but it seems they would be a little less likely to and I don't really like they way speakers look on stands out in the room. More importantly, the wife doesnt, but I think we could go for speaker towers (not sure if "speaker tower" is correct terminology). Anyway, those are the reasons I was thinking towers for my main speakers. Also, I need speakers big enough to fill the room which is 20x20x8, so a little over 3,000 cubic feet. Maybe if I got bookshelf speakers and just toed them in and put sidewall treatments to stop reflections, I would be good. Or is there a tower option you would recommend that would sound as good or better?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

I agree with you about choosing floorstanding over stand-mounted bookshelf speakers because of children in the vicinity. I don't agree with you on choosing a speaker for looks (but I'm guilty of it, so can understand it). You really owe it to yourself to look into the Chane product line. You'd be investing in solid engineering and attractive finish, rather than mediocre design and superb appearance. For your situation, I would choose:
A3rx Towers (2x @ $274ea.)
A2rx-c Center (1x @ $229ea.)
A1rx-c Surrounds/Backs (4x @ $149ea.)

Here's a pair of used A1rx-c for sale at $198
Here's a used A2rx-c for sale at $155
.
.


----------



## jocanon (Oct 30, 2015)

The Chane speakers look nice. It would be stretching my budget a bit, but I can hold off on the surrounds for now. What is the best solution to place them? Would I be sacrificing a lot in the way of sound quality if I mount them toed-in on the side walls, a few feet or so in front of the wall the picture is projected onto and then put side wall treatments. Or would i notice a huge improvement if I got speaker stand to put a foot or so distance between them and the side wall. Also, what about setting them on a couple end tables or some sort of piece of furniture, does that mess with the sound? Sorry for so many questions in one post!

Edit: haha, I must be blind...those are not book shelf speakers! So it looks like they are rated up to 250 watts, will my Yamaha RX-V677 rated at 100 watts per channel be enough to power these well enough?


----------



## jocanon (Oct 30, 2015)

I would probably be OK with 100 watt amp for each speaker...from Chane website:

Recommended Power: 20-150W
Peak power: 250W


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, your receiver will have no issue driving them to decent volume levels Now if you like it loud than maybe something a bit more would be better however that is not ideal either.
The Chane speakers are a great option for the price.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

jocanon said:


> What is the best solution to place them? Would I be sacrificing a lot in the way of sound quality if I mount them toed-in on the side walls.... Sorry for so many questions in one post!


Yes, probably best to post system set up questions in a new thread here. The short answer is "it depends!" It depends on the type of presentation you like, and how much you listen to music. Placing them close to the side walls will increase bass output at the expense of imaging (the specific location of sounds across the "stage" between and beyond the speaker plane). I think movies are more forgiving of toe-in.


----------



## jocanon (Oct 30, 2015)

I see, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## jocanon (Oct 30, 2015)

I just scored a brand new in the box Chane A3rx-c on eBay for $102.50! Sweet! Now I just need to get one more...anybody know where it is in stock?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jocanon said:


> anybody know where it is in stock?


Only on line at Chane
http://www.chanemusiccinema.com/chane-loudspeakers/A3rx-c


----------



## jocanon (Oct 30, 2015)

They are out of stock


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Send them an email, I'm sure they will give you an idea as to when they will have more.


----------



## jocanon (Oct 30, 2015)

Will do, thanks.


----------



## jocanon (Oct 30, 2015)

how would Infinity RS5 compare with Chane A3rx-c floor speakers. I can pick these up pretty cheap:

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/ele/5217531104.html

Also, if I do get the Infinity speakers, would I be able to get Chane for the center and surround, or would that not be recommended, would it be better to stick with Chane all around?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

If you mix-n-match, try to keep the L/C/R all from the same company and model/series. These three speakers handle the lion's share of multichannel work, especially the center. Having a center channel different from L/R mains can cause sound to change character (timber, pitch, etc.) as it passes from one speaker to another. You want a consistent sound field across the front stage to anchor the action to the screen. And you want a consistent field for convincing portrayal of instruments when playing music.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

jocanon said:


> I just scored a brand new in the box Chane A3rx-c on eBay for $102.50! Sweet! Now I just need to get one more...anybody know where it is in stock?


Even though the Chane speakers are favorably reviewed it is unfortunate that you bought a single speaker.
Chane builds / orders speakers in small batches and when the batch is gone there are no more speakers until the next batch.
Sometimes it is a long time between batches and there are no guarantees the design will be the same on the next new batch.
I don't know if the A3rx-c is the latest model or not. 
If it is not the last production run the odds are stacked heavily against you on finding a matching speaker.
Even if you do it is unlikely an individual seller would be willing to sell a single speaker vs a pair of speakers.
If you can cancel the Ebay deal I would consider doing so.

P.S.
If you opt to keep the Chane speaker you should know they have a reputation of needing 50 hours "break-in" (yes that is crazy long) before they sound right.


----------



## jocanon (Oct 30, 2015)

I have read other places that 100 hours is typical to break in a speaker, nit jus Chane, any higher end speaker. I called Chane and he said the upgrades to the new model are not drastic so the two speakers should go fine togather. He said the next run should be ready by late Dec. I'm the mean time, I am using A1rx-c as my mains.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I think 50 hours break in is ridiculous and 100 is absurd.


----------



## jocanon (Oct 30, 2015)

Yeah, I didn't even know what "breaking in" a speaker even meant two days ago, so I am sure you know more than me.


----------

